# Surffishing this weekend 6/28-6/29



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

Headed to Gorda this weekend and I saw the winds is not to bad is it ok enough to go surf fishing Iâ€™m dragging the boat with me as well but wondering now if the surf will be just ok enough to try that out one morning how many days does the wind need to be low to the surf to lay up thanks for any advice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

It will be fine for surf fishing, but if your talking about fishing for trout in the surf, than maybe not so much.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

sharkchum said:


> It will be fine for surf fishing, but if your talking about fishing for trout in the surf, than maybe not so much.


i dunno, seas 1' this weekend and water is starting to look better on the galvez cams.


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

Ill be on the beach at Matagorda somewhere on Sunday green water or not!


----------



## wavygravy (Nov 18, 2015)

Anyone know what Sargent beaches will look like with the +1ft tides in the mornings this weekend? Will there be enough sand to drive on? With all the rain lately I would imagine the beach road up top will be a bit messy.


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

I can't speak for other beaches, but the chocolate milk around Sea Isle in Galveston has turned almost green to the beach. Not ideal yet, but 90% improved from last weekend. 
Just a foot or so, breaking real close to shore.

I'm headed out to try some beach fishing if the thunderstorms hold off. May even put the kayaks in...


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

wavygravy said:


> Anyone know what Sargent beaches will look like with the +1ft tides in the mornings this weekend? Will there be enough sand to drive on? With all the rain lately I would imagine the beach road up top will be a bit messy.


I'm down here now and the tide is way out.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

